
Ask HN: Best service to find a therapist? - Regardsyjc
Is there a service where you can easily find therapists that are covered by your insurance and schedule an appointment?<p>A friend needs help finding a therapist and I would love to know what would be the best way to help her. Zocdoc?
======
ajb413
[https://www.twochairs.com/](https://www.twochairs.com/)

~~~
Regardsyjc
Thanks! Unfortunately we're based in NYC.

